# Golden Retriever Drill Team



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't know if anyone has seen this, but it is impressive!

I believe this was from Crufts a few years back.

http://www.petconnection.com/blog/2010/05/20/golden-moments-how-can-you-not-love-em/


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Very enjoyable. thank you


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This was so much FUN to watch! Thank you!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a great video!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was great. I laughed out loud at the class clowns.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I always love the class clowns! I have to show this to Michael. I'm so glad I didn't miss this thread a second time.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

It was great but it was funny the few that were " rewriting the script" as they went along.. LOL


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby does a very amature class of the same type of thing and she is always the class clown 
to do something as good as the display team on the video obviously takes alot of doing 
I am sure Ruby would still clown about though as it is her purpose in life lol
of couse I would never have her any other way


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

So cool!!! Vito would have been one of the wanderers. hehehe.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The man's dog who, after performing beautifully for a couple of minutes, decides to meander off to the side of the arena really made me laugh (I guess they're all busy and won't notice that I am taking off....)


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

I want to join a dog drill team, I think that would be so much fun!


----------

